# The Rock IS Back!!!



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel like I'm 15 years of age again. I'm such a mark.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

He's only back to present Wrestlemania though and not to wrestle?


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Rock Bottom followed by the Peoples Elbow!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

He's only back to be a special guest host, though he still has the charisma .. Would have been great if it was like 3-4 years ago .. but almost a decade ago now .. his biggest fans will be in their 20s now .. and if you're watching pro wrestling regularly .. somethings wrong

Awessome that he dissed the remaining "star" (the "star" had publiclly questioned the rocks love for the pro wrestling) .. the fact that this was so highly anticipated shows how badly they have fallen off their grace since they became PG friendly (shown by the fact that justin beiber is in negotiations to appear at mania) ..

The WWF turned into a child friendly corporation (even with scenes where a woman is drugged to get married, a sex scene with a dead person in a coffin, wrestling god, job on the line b.s) .. and even stupider "storylines" now

They desperately needed soemone to come in .. 10 years ago, when the rock, stone cold etc were about there were multiple stars .. now if their one "star" gets injured they offer refunds for shows .. falling ratings show they just for kids now, only 1 "star" .. and no way were they going to have kids convince arents spend $50 for mania .. They might now, but the fact is, it will onyl be a few rock scenes, the rest will just be normal shit

f**k THE PRO JUMP AROUNDING COMPANY THOUGH .. EVIL ****S

Though this entrance sent shivers down my body.. the best thing they have done in 5 years at least

YouTube - The Rock returns to WWE Raw - 2-14-2011 (Entrance)











on a par with HBK's retirment speech


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

jeevan said:


> The WWF turned into a child friendly corporation (even with scenes where a woman is drugged to get married, a sex scene with a dead person in a coffin, wrestling god, job on the line b.s) .. and even stupider "storylines" now


Do you remember Mark Henry got May Young pregnant? Remember what she gave birth to?

YouTube - Wrestling's WTF Moments - 2

LOL.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

Bring back the undertaker! maybe mma should look into tag team matchs and such? ha


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

They've done that in Japan already. Dan Sevran was even in a few, before he joined the UFC I think.

Saw it in a doco about mma on channel 5 like 10 years ago.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Didn't she give birth to a hand? :laugh:

Remember when she was in the bikini contest at the royle rumble? haha!

TNA have real bad story lines.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Pro wrestlin was fun in the 90s, no one will draw again like the rock

Its slowly fallen off , doesnt help that they're

Dicks and have stupid storylines

Its all child friendy now

I hope they rot in hell


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Pro wrestlin was fun in the 90s, no one will draw again like the rock
> 
> Its slowly fallen off , doesnt help that they're
> 
> ...


A little harsh I think. How do you think they got all their fans in the first place back in the 80s? Hogan, Warrior, over the top cartoon charactors that appeal to kids. Their about long term preservation and hooking a new generation of fans. Sucks for fans of the attitude era (I'm a fan of wrestling regardless) but it's a prudent business move on their part. I miss the the attitude era too but you cannot truly recapture the past anyway.

Besides, I think Triple H humping a piece of plastic (much like how Alex Reed does) had something to do with that. :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a dislike for them mate .. a few members on here know why, long story

HOGAN .. WARRIOR .. they had teens , and 20 year olds as fans ..

That was the period where many people still thought wrestling was real!!!

The technology and choice wasnt as great as it is today back then ..

WRESTLING was the male soap .. it was a male eastenders .. It was genuinely interesting

Pro Wrestling was awesome in the 90s .. but there is no doubt there has been a huge decline .. due to lack of stars, stupid storylines, not interesting anymore

But it's clear that they have gone stupid ..

Storylines of fighting GOD !!!

the owners daughter being drugged into a marriage, fornicating with a corpse

Some of those storylines wouldnt be accepted on a tv soap !! Maybe not even in "a serbian film" lol

The WWE for example .. reliant on one person .. all adults hate him ..

The Rock taking the piss out of him was awesome ..

The WWE now offer refunds if cena isnt going to be at an event!! theyve failed to create any real stars ..

They had a stipulation where he had to leave as he lost a match, but because they had no other people with pulling power to kids, they kept him on tv and gave him an alias ..

The Rock was away for 7 years .. and i doubt any of the current wrestlers have ever delivered a speech as buzzing as his was

There is no doubt, they turned into a PG company ..

If you want to watch real wrestling .. ring of honor is something you should watch

The Rock was bought in to to get adults / teens interested in wrestlemania as they're capable of paying 50 dollars for wrestlemania .. how many 7 year olds will be able to convince parents to pay 50dollars for wrestlemania ?

They're just like any big corporation .. just trying to build for the future .. but by doing so, they lost the respect of the generation that helped them get so big


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

This is how stupid they are --

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chuck Ross of TVweek.com is featuring an article about being contacted by Kellie Baldyga, a publicist for WWE, over his coverage of the announcement last week that Drew Carey was being inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame. Baldyga took issue with the headline reading "Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame" when referring to the news about Carey and that WWE wasn't "wrestling."

Baldyga was beginning to bother me. First, our headline was perfectly fine and accurate. Second, what was this "demand" about changing OUR headline?

I called her and introduced myself. The conversation then basically went as follows:

Me: Your release says that Carey is being recognized as being an entrant in the 2001 Royal Rumble. I believe that was a wrestling event.

Kellie: No, we don't do wrestling events. They're entertainments. And we don't call them wrestlers. They're superstars and divas.

I'm thinking to myself, is she kidding me? Is this woman mad? The company's official name is World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. Its crown jewel is an event called WrestleMania. In the best tradition of wrestling on TV since its earliest days, they put on terrific shows (and events), with athletes who are performers and they've got storylines that are far more elaborate than any Gorgeous George and Freddie Blassie would have ever imagined. Why would they want to run away from who they are, from what's made them wildly successful beyond most people's dreams?

Me: Kellie, I really don't have time for this. WWE presents wrestling events. I'm not going to change the headline or anything in the item. If you'd like, I'll just remove it.

Kellie: Huh? What?

Me: Kellie, I don't have time for this. What do you want me to do?

Kellie: Remove it.

So I did.

Kellie sent me a follow-up email saying "I hope nothing was contentious in our conversation..." She added, "I know the perception is that we are a wrestling company but we are actually much more than that--we are a global media company which is how our Chairman and CEO, Vince McMahon, positions us."

Whatever. Take away wrestling from WWE and what do you basically have? I don't think WWE is quite as diverse as global media companies such as News Corp. or Time Warner or Viacom, but what do I know.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i dunno if this is an april fools, but i wouldnt be shocked if true

"A meeting was held yesterday where it was agreed that the organization would no longer be referred as World Wrestling Entertainment due to Vince McMahon's decree to eliminate the term wrestling from the product. The company will be solely branded as WWE. Multiple sources indicate the meeting ended with this directive"

They're trytig to get away from WRESTLING, just like MTV and music ..

Theyre making movies and music (for kids, thats their target audience)

Knobheads


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

apparently been confirmed -

As noted before, WWE officials have decided to stop using the word "wrestling" in their name. The company has issued an internal memo that the word "wrestling" is no longer to be used in any way, shape or form. From here on out, WWE's promotional material will refer to them as WWE Inc. and not World Wrestling Entertainment. This goes for everything from posters to books and commentary on WWE programming.

The WWE are jus bloodsuckers .

KOFI KINGSTON, travels 200-300 days a year with WWE, yet he's left out of wrestlemania .. Yet they found the money to give snooki from jersey shore an appearance .. the show has been centred about the rock , trish stratus and stone cold have returned for it .. jerry lawler and michael cole have gotten more attention ..

The WWE has only 1 main guy, c**t CENA .. The only way parents will even consider paying for mania is by bringing back former stars for one night , and this means ignoring the current generation and helping them


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

dude, why are you still on about this?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

jeevan said:


> apparently been confirmed -
> 
> *KOFI KINGSTON, travels 200-300 days a year with WWE, yet he's left out of wrestlemania .. Yet they found the money to give snooki from jersey shore an appearance .. the show has been centred about the rock , trish stratus and stone cold have returned for it .. jerry lawler and michael cole have gotten more attention ..*


Pretty sure he was part of an eight man tag at Wrestlemania? Used to love WWE/WWF when i was a kid but grew out it. Going to watch Wrestlemania 27 though just for the fact its Wrestlemania lol


----------

